# surface mail



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

does anyone here try to send package like 25kg to 50kg via surface mail at post office? particularly going to asia... thanks...


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

jhen8305 said:


> does anyone here try to send package like 25kg to 50kg via surface mail at post office? particularly going to asia... thanks...


I had to send a 5.5kg package to California it was urgent cost me R650. It's way to expensive to send stuff at the post office. And there were only two options: Pay the expensive rate and have it there in 2 weeks or pay a cheaper rate and it get there in 3 months. 

If I have to send stuff I either: Try to find a friend that is going and I will pay extra so I can use a suitcase and they can deliver it. Or I will just wait till I am leaving and pay extra for a suitcase.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Jhen8305

I have no problem sending and recieving packages from and to thailand +/- 4 weeks. just remember to put addresses in your language and english

regards
mark


----------

